# The Artist's Model by Daphne Coleridge



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Now available on Kindle for $0.99, The Artist's Model is a stylish, gently amusing and very English romance.










The Artist's Model UK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daphne, and congratulations on your book.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The product description is now up - so my book is ready to face the public, all shiny and nice and wanting to be read. Please take a look: it's light, it's delicious (although not actually edible) and it will make you smile.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thought that I'd pull this up by its bootstraps and say: consider a cup of Earl Grey with scones and jam - add a charmingly diverting read in the form of "The Artist's Model", and you could be in for the perfect afternoon. Book $1.99 (tea not included in price).


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

...and did I mention the fact that if you read this book really, really carefully you will pick up enough information to complete your first masterpiece painting as well as enjoying an intriguing love story?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Still waiting to be uncovered and explored - take a chance, take a look, still only $1.99...


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Special offer, one week only - free original Monet nude with every book....! OK, not really, the art lovers amongst you will know that Claude Monet never painted a nude model, preferring his lovely garden a Giverny. Still, any effort to get a response to my post...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, Daphne, you did make me look, and laugh!

Betsy


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, Daphne, you did make me look, and laugh!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy, for your response. I'll leave my non-offer in place for one more week - you never know what might happen...


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Please take a look at my interview this week at http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/ - thankyou!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Daphne--

Love your cover.  I've got you on my TBR list!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Daphne--
> 
> Love your cover. I've got you on my TBR list!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thank you so much, Dana! I'm glad you like the cover. I struggled with it because I wanted to use a life drawing of an artists model, but wanted it to be subtle - hence the cautiously draped silk scarf! This motif is also relevant to the story.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't read the description yet, but I'm sure I'll be getting this one.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Toby said:


> I haven't read the description yet, but I'm sure I'll be getting this one.


Thank you, Toby! I'd really like to know if you enjoy the book.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure thing. I will let you know. Love the cover as well.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I don't normally promote other people's stuff, but I just reviewed Daphne's novella (I love that it's shorter than a full-length novel and I'm a fast reader) and it's quite good. I would recommend it for sure. Thumbs up!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I've had a good month, courtesy of Kindle Nation Daily ( ) and an interview on The Indie Spotlight http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=2294. Thank you all for your support, advice and crazy banter on Kindle Boards.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Daphne!  Intrigued by scones and Earl Grey tea, and descriptions of the English countryside, I am off to 1-click!  This sounds like a perfect way to start the weekend! (Early)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you, Carol! Hope you enjoy the tea and scones - oh, and the book.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

In all my excitement at how well The Artist's Model did in the US last month I failed to acknowledge that it also picked up its first homegrown English sale on the newly opened UK Kindle market .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Daphne, I so enjoyed The Artist's Model! Great job and a nice price too! I hope others pick this up - a perfect weekend read!

<Ohhh, now I want to go back to England.>


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

There can be no sweeter music to an author's ears than hearing someone say that they enjoyed their book. Thank you so much, Carol, for taking the trouble to let me know that you liked it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The Artist's Model was featured on Kindle Nation Daily UK Store as sponsor this weekend. Please take a look at the link. 
http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/09/uk-kindle-store-edition-kindle-nation.html

Also, in preparation for my *KB Book of the Day* slot, a snippet from The Artist's Model.

_*Artist's Model Snippet*_

Elizabeth stood clutching a piece of crimson velvet to her as if it were body armour. It was worse that she had expected! She had been able to undress in an adjacent room and Lionel had been as good as his word and left a choice of drapes for her. She had picked the largest and thickest. In fact, swathed in the red velvet, she was better covered than she might have been in shorts and a tee shirt; she just felt insecure. Underneath the velvet she was naked - one false twitch of the velvet and she would be naked - and Lionel kept trying to arrange it. Naturally the couch he had provided was course and prickly - probably camel hair she thought, morosely. And the lights were blazing down: Lionel liked to flood his paintings with light.
"Now, back like this," Lionel gave a toss of his head. "And your leg up, so. This cloth, just over your shoulder." He gave the cloth a yank so that Elizabeth's generous curves nearly spilled over the top. She cast an anxious glance around at the assembled artists. There were about a dozen, three of whom were women. Some of the younger students looked merely earnest and slightly awed at being there. Of the others, two men caught her eye. One was in his fifties and looked both prosperous and oily. His eyes were firmly on her as Lionel tried to perfect a pose. The other man who bothered her was, well, simply lovely. No woman could help being self-conscious under the gaze of such a man Elizabeth thought, bitterly: and here she was looking like a complete fool under the world's most unflattering lights and likely to bare all at the next tug of the cloth. She increased her grip on the velvet.
"Now, you need to relax a little," Lionel was saying, "Come on, Liz, let's have a lovely, sensuous pose; languid lines, just the hint of suggestion in your smile." 
Elizabeth felt more like biting than smiling, and no one ever called her Liz!

_*And Just to Temp You:*_
_The Artist's Model_; as seductive as dark chocolate, but without the calories, this book will draw you into a world of art and romance. There is also a comedy of errors to liven up proceedings and to keep the non-romantic amongst you entertained.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am pleased to welcome Daphne's The Artist's Model as our next KB Book of the Day. Click the link to read more, and to sample or purchase this debut romance from Daphne Coleridge!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you so much, Harvey. I'm pleased to see that my book cover tones in so well with the KBs decor. Welcome to anyone checking out this thread. Please take a look at my *Snippet* just above. If your weekend needs to be brightened up with some humour and romance, this is the book for you.


----------



## kd13 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,
I just bought your book! Is it your first book?
Kathy


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

kd13 said:


> Hi,
> I just bought your book! Is it your first book?
> Kathy


Hallo, Kathy - Thank you so much for buying the book. I really hope you enjoy it. Please come back and let me know if you do. Not the first book I've ever written; I wrote a couple about ten years ago, but then I took up painting and my writing took a back seat for a while. The Artist's Model sprang from my experiences as an artist. After that I wrote Purple Lake, which also has a strong autobiographical element - although it is a romance and I've allowed myself a fair dollop of poetic licence.
I can't tell you how pleased I was to wake up this morning and find your message.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daphne,

congrats on a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Betsy. I also sold a couple of books on UK, which may have been coincidence, but I'm happy about it.

Update:
Also, if anyone wants to read a *Sample of The Artist's Model*, please click on the link.

Read a sample of my book!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on your strong showing as Book of the Day, Daphne. 

I am enjoying Artist's Model ...!

So ... how much of it is based on your own experience?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Artist's Model, like Purple Lake, is pretty much based on my own experiences - but I've allowed myself poetic as well as artistic licence. Certainly the Alain of Purple Lake is painting still (under another name!). I think Tom in Artist's Model exists a little more in my dreams. Ah, well...


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

For the full inside story behind _The Artist's Model_ please take a look at my interview from Friday 5th November on Two Ends of the Pen - http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just three off its century - I'm _very_ happy and have the Champagne on ice.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Read this. Now I want to know which parts are from your life. LOL!
One of the things that I would like more in this book is to have a longer book with the characters more drawn out. Not sure if I am explaining this right. Otherwise, I love to read anything to do with art.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you so much, Toby! Your comments are most helpful and I will ponder them - and no one minds being asked for a longer book.  - Well, I have modelled - but I wore a summer dress and a straw hat - so not quite as nerve racking as Elizabeth's experience


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just in case anyone is looking for a weekend escape into an English Castle to be romanced by a handsome artist; here is your opportunity....


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)




----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool banner, Daphne. Vincent would love the sunflower.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, John - I've just managed to animate it too - now if only we could animate some of Van Gogh's paintings....


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! What did you use to create it, if I may ask?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Banner Maker Pro 8 - see my thread in writers' cafe - I've been having fun with it.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45170.0.html


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome. Might just send a request your way.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Sick of peeling spouts? Trying to escape your guests? Or simply want a quiet read by the fire with your mulled wine and mince pie? The Artist's Model is a gently amusing love story with a hint of a comedy or errors - perfect for relaxing and unwinding.

The Artist's Model


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for my banners, Daphne. Hope the holidays are treating you well. You certainly have the spirit of giving ...


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I thought I'd dust this thread down and bring it out for 2011 - if you fancy a gently amusing, romantic read with a hint of a comedy of errors
Read a sample of The Artist's Modlel

UK Link: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Artists-Model/dp/B003NX6Z00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281628627&sr=1-1


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Another snippet from The Artist's Model:

The party at Wold Castle was in full swing. The place could swallow just under a hundred guests with comfort. Guests spread throughout the reception rooms, out of the orangery into the steady beat of the music in the marquee and down the lawns to where lights twinkled and winked in reflection off the lake. Tom, oddly, found himself wondering how many yards of tulle, satin and silk could be made from all the flowing gowns he'd seen. Women glittered like jewels, their skin shining like ivory. Hector was in his element, currently romancing a petite brunette with startling dark eyes and an equally startling décolletage. Currently Tom - who had spent a good hour using as many variations of "hallo, nice to meet you," as he could muster, with as much enthusiasm as he could realistically sustain - had sought a brief respite in the momentarily deserted kitchens. He had grabbed a whisky and soda and stood amongst the organised chaos created by the caterers who were currently carrying trays of canapés around for distribution. As he lifted the glass to his lips Louisa appeared through the door. She had been late coming down and this was the first time he had seen her that evening. What he saw took his breath away. His glass stopped before it reached his lips, and he rose from where he had been leaning against the table and slowly placed his glass down.

The Artist's Model UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If you are looking for a story of love The Artist's Model will carry you away to a romantic English castle as Tom has to choose between duty and his love for the elusive artist and model, Elizabeth.
The Artist's Model UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If you are looking for an English story of love: Read a sample of my book!
The Artist's Model
The Artist's Model UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If you want to escape to a beautiful English Castle for the weekend, immerse yourself in The Artist's Model.
UK Link: The Artist's Model UK


----------

